# The weight of a racing pigeon.



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Been reading a lot about racing pigeons and their weight, but no where can I find the weight of an adult racing pigeon. I would think the males would be heavier than the females. I plan to use a letter scale, to weigh the birds. Trying to get my breeders in shape for the next breeding season in the spring. Can anyone help.
Thank you
norm


----------



## red grooter (Nov 21, 2011)

horses for courses here my freind as sprint birds tend to be larger than long distance birds a guide would be in the amount you feed and what you are feeding ,i feed an ounce of barley per bird for 2 weeks prior to mateing and once they have laid they are put back onto a breeding mix so they have the nutrients to give their young a good start and throughout the year i give multivitamins in the water twice per week ....hope you have a good breeding season


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

My guess would be 7 to 9 oz. 0f weight per bird. I don't have any real help for you about what weight should a pigeon weigh before starting breeding , and many of my breeding birds are over weight. That doesn't seam to keep them from having and raising young. You want to make sure your breeders have enough feed to raise the Young Birds. Too little and the young will suffer. Twice a day feeding is what a mated pair needs plus clean water twice a day too. Vits and minerals twice a week and you should be okay. Probio twice a week too. On average a pigeon needs 1 oz of quality seed(s)each day to stay in shape, regardless of the size of pigeon you have. Breeders feeding week old young need more, may be you should see some waist in the breeding pen and you'll know for sure that they are getting enough. I always feed twice a day just so you know.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Norm, what you are reading about is probably referring to the weight in regard to condition. Pigeons vary in size and offer differ by strain, so determining fitness by a weight scale is not much of indicator. Its better to hold/feel the weight of good birds and their body types. Just like in humans, two pigeons can weigh the same, but one be very muscular and one be very fat.


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

For Racing homers, Cockbird should be around 15 1/2 oz to 18 oz and hens around 14 oz to 15 1/2 oz. These are AU Show Standard quotes.


----------

